# Turning a Lemon into Lemonade



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2019)

Last fall I bought a Deluxe Flyer off Facebook that turned out to be a bit of a dud.  I have always loved the "Flyer" badge, I think that was the appeal.  Anyway I decided to turn it into a prop I can place in booths at trade shows and my store.

The purchase:




Mock Up:



Ready for the big show:


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 10, 2019)

That’s a nice looking sign.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 10, 2019)

Brant that is killer!  Great job


----------



## stezell (Mar 10, 2019)

Cool looking project Brant and I'm digging the signage man!
Sean


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2019)

Well now Brant, that's just PERFECT!


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2019)

Cool sign.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 10, 2019)

That's so Rad!


----------



## Deebo (Mar 13, 2019)

awesome!


----------



## ranman (Mar 14, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Last fall I bought a Deluxe Flyer off Facebook that turned out to be a bit of a dud.  I have always loved the "Flyer" badge, I think that was the appeal.  Anyway I decided to turn it into a prop I can place in booths at trade shows and my store.
> 
> The purchase:
> View attachment 961925
> ...



That turned out great! Awesome lemonade!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2019)

I posted this under the "Services" section for reference but here is the sign painter's information:
Steve Woelfling, The Signtist. Contact details: Steve Woelfing, cell: 717-821-3792 email: stevenwoelfling@yahoo.com
He is very fast, reliable, and affordable. Please tell him I referred you. Kindly, Brant


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 14, 2019)

Very cool - has a period font and carnival art fee to it...


----------



## Ed Minas (Mar 18, 2019)

That is awesome.  Where did you find the clamps to go around the bars to hold your sign?  I need some for a project I am working on.  Thanks


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 18, 2019)

That’s the bomb dot com!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 22, 2019)

Ed Minas said:


> That is awesome.  Where did you find the clamps to go around the bars to hold your sign?  I need some for a project I am working on.  Thanks




I got them from here:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-cy...war-cycletruck/223205124047?campid=5335809022


----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2019)

Very very cool


----------



## Ed Minas (Mar 25, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I got them from here:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-cycle-truck-frame-plate-sign-and-brackets-postwar-cycletruck/223205124047?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Thank you


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2021)

Bump for Pete @Handyman   Another person I would recommend is Tom at @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I got them from here:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-cycle-truck-frame-plate-sign-and-brackets-postwar-cycletruck/223205124047?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I see this link no longer works properly; the clamps came off Ebay from John who also is on the forum.  I did not buy them from Bicyclebones.


----------

